# Mitre Saw Blade



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

you will have to adjust the cutting depth should work ok in a pinch but you should use the proper blade imo


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

You can get away with a 10" blade in a 12" saw, but the performance will be different than you get with a 12". The motor RPM's don't change but with a smaller blade the tip speed is lessened due to the smaller diameter. 

My suggestion would be to buy the appropriate blade for the saw you have and not use an improperly sized blade.


----------



## losttool (Dec 2, 2008)

Does the saw come down low enough to complete the cut? It's an inch shorter than the 12 inch blade.


----------



## TBFghost (Jan 21, 2009)

...I have put 8 1/4" blades in my 10" table saw before....but never downsized my miter...


----------



## pgr380 (Nov 11, 2008)

It works Ok - it doesn't fully complete the cut (about 99%), so I wouldn't use it for finish work. Does fine for framing lumber, though.


----------

